# difference between vodafone business and personal USB Modem stick



## johnnyg (13 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me which modem stick is better as they are both different, the K3765 Stick Modem (personal) has a memory stick slot and the USB Stick Modem Pro (business) doesn't. Apart from that both seem the same..
Any info much appreciated


----------

